# Decent strength routine please



## JMB 123 (Jul 4, 2015)

Been looking through the net and loads of confusion Info, I want to gain as much strength as possible and also use abit of hypertrophy aswell been watching layne nortons phat routine and seems pretty good but it completely the opposite to hit which is a 1 set to failure split! Which should I be looking at doing


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Blood & guts


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

These aren't my recommendations but these are some popular ones about at the moment:

Stonglifts

Wendler 531

Cube Method

Sheiko

Smolov

Texas Methos

Candito


----------



## JMB 123 (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks mate would you say for strength that more then 1 set is better ? As all the strength routines I see are normally multiple sets done in low reps. Would also like to add abit of accessory work higher rep stuff with the routine of choice so confused which to go with as some much confliction it unreal.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Do a push/pull/legs based around the 3 main lifts at low reps then all the accessory work at sets of 10-12.


----------



## JMB 123 (Jul 4, 2015)

How man working sets per excercise would you aim for ?


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Squat, Bench and Dead Lift do 5-8 sets of 3-5 reps.

The rest do 4-5 sets of 8-12 reps.


----------



## JMB 123 (Jul 4, 2015)

I take it they straight sets ? Also would you deadlift on leg days aswell for hamstrings or not. Thanks


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

No, I personally would do something like this:

LEGS:

squats

SLDL

leg press

cald raises

PUSH:

bench

ohp

dips

tricep press

PULL:

dead lift

bb row

lat pull down

shrugs

bicep curl


----------



## JMB 123 (Jul 4, 2015)

Looks really good mate what if I wanted to hit that routine but everything twice aweek ?


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Up to you mate and what you can handle. Me personally I do the following:

DAY 1: Squat, Bench, OHP & tricep work.

DAY 2: DL, BB Row, Shrugs, biceps curls.

DAY 3: Repeat Day 1.

DAY 4: Repeat Day 2


----------



## JMB 123 (Jul 4, 2015)

That looks very good!! Is there enough in there for hamstring devolopement ? Looks like I found my routine  take it reps & sets same as you previously said.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

I'll put in SLDL when I feel like I need it after squats but DL also works mine well. On the main 3 I'll work up to a heavy treble or double, OHP I'll do 5x5 heavy as its weak point for me, and the rest I'll do 4x10.

I don't do % programmes anymore, I find them too restrictive and have been getting better results from training to what I feel I can do on any given day.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Also don't get to bogged down with a shed load of complicated assistance exercises. Many people forget that the main 3 also work most if not all of the large muscles in your body.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

As above mate, bataz knows his stuff.... however, what is your current training experience? I mean if you relatively new i.e: less than 1 year of proper training, you make more expedient progress with something like stronglifts.... alternatively if your more of an intermediate ie 2 plates plus bench for reps, 3 Plates rep squatter, 4 plates plus deadlifter.... go with bataz's previous suggestions. Imho of course!


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

ausmaz said:


> As above mate, bataz knows his stuff.... however, what is your current training experience? I mean if you relatively new i.e: less than 1 year of proper training, you make more expedient progress with something like stronglifts.... alternatively if your more of an intermediate ie 2 plates plus bench for reps, 3 Plates rep squatter, 4 plates plus deadlifter.... go with bataz's previous suggestions. Imho of course!


Solid advice.


----------



## JMB 123 (Jul 4, 2015)

Been training few years now my poundages for 80kg are as follows Squat atg 110 kg for 5 reps Deadlift 140 kg for 3 reps weak at these! Bench 100kg 5 reps My plan is as Bataz said Mon Squat 3sets of 5 110kg Ohp 5 of 5 60kg Bench 3sets of 5 100kg Tues DL 140 kg 3sets of 3 BB row 80 kg 3 sets of 8 Pull ups 3sets of 8 body weight plus 10kg Thurs is repeat day 1 Fri repeat day 2 All sets are straight sets and try to make small increments in weight each workout Does this look okay ?


----------



## JMB 123 (Jul 4, 2015)

Soz about it being all jumbled up bloody phone !!! Lol


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Fcuk me that's hard to read lol.

Ok what I do is what some might call linear progression. So for the 3 main lifts I always try to beat what I did last time. For example last week I dead lifted 170kg for a triple, so this week did 180kg for a triple. Now building up to 180kg I did a lot of volume starting and 60kg and building up in 20kg increments till I get to 140kg then I'll add 10kg each set until I get to where I feel I'm spent. Now if I've surpassed my last weight I achieved the week previous then I'm happy, if not I'll make sure i at least match it and try again next time.

This method of training is not for everyone and some may say I'm going too heavy too often but for me personally I'm getti good results training this way so will continue until I plateau. When I do plateau I'll work up in sets of 5 with less weight but more volume for say 4 weeks or so.


----------



## JMB 123 (Jul 4, 2015)

Soz about that mate lol so you never do lets says 3 straight sets of your max weight for 3 you build up to one all out heavy triple set at the end on all the big 3 lifts ? do you know if there any benefits to straight sets like strong lifts to pyramid set like what you you explained ? Also been looking at non liner periodization by layne norton it all confusing as hell Lol


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

All depends how I feel on the day mate. For example let's say I work up to a 200kg triple of dead lift. After that triple if I have nothing left I will leave it. But if after that treble I don't feel like I can increase the weight anymore but I can do another set or 2 then I will.

I like to train this way as while I'm not following a strict and restrictive % programme, I still have progressive goals each session. As we've said already there a loads of routines and programmes out there and most of not all will get results for a new lifter. But what I ha e found from training with more advanced lifters than me is that these guys tend to develop their own methods of training and have found what works for them, or their coaches have.

my advice would be to stick with a method, any method, while it is yielding you results. When it stops, Take a rest and change it. My next bit of advice is if you can find some experienced lifters nearby go train with them, or even better a local PL club or group. Soak up as much advice as possible and apply it in a way that gets you to your goals.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Bataz said:


> Do a push/pull/legs based around the 3 main lifts at low reps then all the accessory work at sets of 10-12.


If you were doing this over 4 day would you do UL routine?

Monday - Squat - Deadlift Acc

Tuesday - Bench - Row and OHP Acc

Thurs - Deadline - Squat Acc

Friday - Bench - Row and OHP Acc


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah apart from id do squat assistance on squat day and dead lift assistance on dead lift day.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

for those starting out whos primary interests are strength gains and or powerlifting

i believe this progression in routines the best for getting you from novice to late intermediate in terms of your strength levels

you'll need to research each individual routine and then properly milk it for all its worth by being in a caloric surplus and getting plenty of rest and of course following the proper deload protocols outlined in each program

you start with either

Stronglifts, Starting strength, ICF

you then move onto

Madcow's

then

The Texas Method

then

Wendler's 531 (Powerlifting to win template)

if you milk each program for all that they can offer you (this will likely take years to do) 
by the end of it you will have a solid strength base, good technique on all the major barbell movements and likely be in the late intermediate stages of strength standards

here's a good chart to see where you are strength wise - https://symmetricstrength.com/standards#/

enter your stats to see roughly where you're at

id say by the end of that list of routines i posted above if all ran properly with every other aspect of your training on point i see no reason why the majority of people wouldnt be somewhere between "intermediate and advanced" on the strength standard chart, this is a rough ballpark figure and you shouldnt let it cap your progress either way, you may have great genetics and be able to get up to an intermediate level in terms of strength standards by running a novice program


----------



## gkf9 (Jul 31, 2015)

Brilliant post, can see where I am and where I'm going. Next goal then is to get in the intermediate range.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

swole troll said:


> you'll need to research each individual routine and then properly milk it for all its worth by being in a caloric surplus and getting plenty of rest and of course following the proper deload protocols outlined in each program


Could you outline the principles and the science behind a Deload plz.

Always feels like a wasted week/ phase to me.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Proteen Paul said:


> Could you outline the principles and the science behind a Deload plz.
> 
> Always feels like a wasted week/ phase to me.


there is a lot of variance in style of deload but essentially they're all just a reduction in volume and or intensity to allow the cns and connective tissue time to recover without detraining

Usually when I deload ill do 3x5 at 50% of my 1rm on the big 3 on Monday Wednesday and Friday.

It's far from wasted time and in many cases can help break through a plateau

Most decent routines should have a deload already programmed into them but with time you learn to listen to your body and know when you need to deload or not

EDIT - this should sum it up http://breakingmuscle.com/strength-conditioning/deloading-101-what-is-a-deload-and-how-do-you-do-it

Although I haven't read through that page so apologies if it's useless info in there or if it just repeats what ive already said


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Wendler 5 3 1 is good for strength. I have upped my bench and squat up recently to good numbers with this recently and put on a fair bit of size too.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Bataz said:


> No, I personally would do something like this:
> 
> LEGS:
> 
> ...


How many sets on each exercise?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> How many sets on each exercise?


The three main lifts 5-8 sets of 3-5reps and accessory lifts 4sets of 8-12


----------

